
Show HN: Baseball Pitch Prediction with Deep Learning - z80x
https://medium.com/@matthewberland/pitch-prediction-with-keras-part-i-d2a3c28e6568
======
z80x
I thought some people might be interested in a pet project: predicting the
next pitch (in baseball) using Keras.

tl;dr: I can't predict the next pitch perfectly, but I can give a really
believable distribution of possible next pitches.

